# Noobie I am



## NicD (10/4/22)

Hi,

I'm from Edenvale, been vaping since shutdown (but still struggling with the cigarettes) but keeping at it.
Almost a senior citizen (late 50's)

My favorite mod is a Topside Dual paired with a THC RDTA Max (for squonking).
I import as pricing in SA is sometime way out.

Rgds
Nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (10/4/22)

welcome !

I am also from Edenvale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (10/4/22)

NicD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Edenvale, been vaping since shutdown (but still struggling with the cigarettes) but keeping at it.
> Almost a senior citizen (late 50's)
> ...


Welcome! Which sites do you import from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/4/22)

Welcome to the community @NicD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/4/22)

NicD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Edenvale, been vaping since shutdown (but still struggling with the cigarettes) but keeping at it.
> Almost a senior citizen (late 50's)
> ...



...pull in to the vape meet on the 24th, you'll be blown away !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (12/4/22)

vicTor said:


> ...pull in to the vape meet on the 24th, you'll be blown away !
> 
> View attachment 253763



I second that! Just round the corner and you'll be pleasantly surprised by the number of people of 'a certain age' there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/22)

Wot ya trying to say like ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (12/4/22)

Stranger said:


> Wot ya trying to say like ?


Old.

That's what.

Old!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NicD (13/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> Welcome! Which sites do you import from?


3AVape in China (actually Geekvape), pricing is excellent


----------



## NicD (13/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the community @NicD


Thanks Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicD (13/4/22)

vicTor said:


> ...pull in to the vape meet on the 24th, you'll be blown away !
> 
> View attachment 253763


Hi VicTor, that might just work for me. Is there a fee for entrance

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NicD (13/4/22)

DavyH said:


> I second that! Just round the corner and you'll be pleasantly surprised by the number of people of 'a certain age' there!


Hi DavyH, what certain age would that be lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (13/4/22)

NicD said:


> Hi VicTor, that might just work for me. Is there a fee for entrance



yes Sir, free entrance

here are the details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicD (13/4/22)

vicTor said:


> yes Sir, free entrance
> 
> here are the details
> 
> View attachment 254041


Awesomeness will make a plan

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (13/4/22)

NicD said:


> 3AVape in China (actually Geekvape), pricing is excellent


I have drooled over the prices on that site many times, only shipping puts me off, what's the ETA on your orders usually? I really want to buy from there

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NicD (13/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> I have drooled over the prices on that site many times, only shipping puts me off, what's the ETA on your orders usually? I really want to buy from there


Hi Munro, its well worth the wait, i have included a pic of my purchase

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (14/4/22)

NicD said:


> Hi Munro, its well worth the wait, i have included a pic of my purchase
> View attachment 254043


Then I'm trying it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/4/22)

NicD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Edenvale, been vaping since shutdown (but still struggling with the cigarettes) but keeping at it.
> Almost a senior citizen (late 50's)
> ...



I almost missed it because it came through hiding under the THC name...  TAUREN MAX RDTA!!!!! Post a pic of your setup to make it so much better for us.

Welcome @NicD!!! Just keep on doing what you are doing, the stinkies will find their way out the door permanently!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NicD (16/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> Then I'm trying it!


Hi Munro,
FYI, I received my my tracking number yesterday, package it coming thru post via the Netherlands.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/4/22)

NicD said:


> Hi Munro,
> FYI, I received my my tracking number yesterday, package it coming thru post via the Netherlands.


Thank you,I'm definitely going to give it a try month end, I want some bridges and drip tips


----------

